# something diffrent



## robert flynt (Oct 13, 2014)

pictures

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 13, 2014)

Robert that must have been a blast. Interesting integrals and only $320 USD. What do they use the sickle knives for. They are pretty interesting. Are those water stones in the last photo? Did you pick up any tips while you were in there shop?


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 14, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Robert that must have been a blast. Interesting integrals and only $320 USD. What do they use the sickle knives for. They are pretty interesting. Are those water stones in the last photo? Did you pick up any tips while you were in there shop?


The sickle blades are used to cut rice stalks. I was told they couldn't maneuver the machines to cut close to the edges so it has to be hand cut. They use a big stone wheel, that does run through water, to grind their blades but they are harder than those used to sharpen them. Me, I just burn calluses on my thumb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

